# Creatix CTX405



## Frickie (10. April 2010)

Hallo,
hab ein problem mit oben genannter WLAN-Karte. Habe Vista x64 und leider gibts für die Karte von Creatix keine 64-bit Treiber für Vista. Kann man die Karte irgendwie mit nem 32-bit-Vista Treiber zum laufen bekommen? geht bei den meisten Anwendungen ja auch.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2010)

Versuchen kannst Du es, aber Treiber greifen halt komplett ins windows ein, d.h. ich vermute, dass es nicht klappen wird...


----------

